# A new variety of a natural hybrid of the genus Paphiopedilum from Vietnam



## quietaustralian (Apr 5, 2018)

A new variety of a natural hybrid of the genus Paphiopedilum from Vietnam

Paphiopedilum × aspersum var. trantuananhii O. Gruss, Aver., C. X. Canh et N. H.Tuang. Die Orchidee 4(07), 2018/E-Paper

www.facebook.com/download/preview/320850911772231

Seems strange to publish a variety of a 'natural hybrid'.


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Apr 6, 2018)

quietaustralian said:


> ... Seems strange to publish a variety of a 'natural hybrid'.



They probably decided for this as *Paph*. ×*aspersum* was described by Averyanov as a natural hybrid of _*Paph*_. *barbigerum* var. *lockianum* and *Paph*. *henryanum*, and their entity is supposedly a natural hybrid of *Paph*. *barbigerum* var. *coccineum* and *Paph*. *henryanum*. In that case describing it as a variety is a valid thing.

*Paph*. *barbigerum* var. *coccineum *is by a lot of people considered to be a valid separate species: *Paph*. *coccineum*.

The whole situation gets even more interesting if you bare in mind that var. *lockianum *is by others considered to be synonymous with var. *coccineum*.

Whatever your views are it is quite a confusing situation in my opinion.

Rob

P.S. If you don't have access to facebook the article can also be found at www.orchidee.de/e-paper.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 10, 2018)

Thanks for the info and the links.


----------

